# Dian Sheng (Type E) Review



## UnderCuber (Jul 25, 2009)

Price: $4

Ranking: 1 star = Bad; 5 stars = best

Explanation: I use a dian sheng as my main cube, it was the first cube I've ever got and it has served me for 6 months and through one competition. It is probably one of the best DIYs I have ever used besides a modified F.

General Info

Price: *** $4 may seem cheap but with the shipping it's a rip.

Out-of-the-box: **** to ***** The dian-sheng basically comes of the box completely ready to use.

Size: There is no ranking but a word of hand, a dian sheng cube is 2 millimeters smaller than a normal storebought

Stickers: * Seriously, if you get a dian sheng buy stickers with it cause there aren't any stickers, just paint and the paint rubs off in 1-3 days depending on cubing activity.

Performance

Now onto the performance, basically, the dian sheng is made for beginner-intermediate cubers because it doesn't cut corners relatively well, but it's glide and smoothness is unparalleled even when unlubed, but when lubed (MAKE SURE IT'S TIGHTENED ALL THE WAY OR THE LUBE WON'T WORK) the dian sheng cube is hard to control because of it's smoothness.

Smoothness: **** when lubed *****

Glide: **** when lubed *****

Corner Cutting: **

Pops: Basically once out of 200 solves or none

Lock-Ups: Depends on how precise you are for me: ***

Recommended adjustments: If your dian sheng is hard to turn out of the box, loosen the screws about 1/8 to 1/4 of a turn.

Important Tips: DON'T LOOSEN AND TIGHTEN THE SCREWS TOO OFTEN AS THE CORE WILL STRIP(HOLES WILL BE TOO BIG) AND YOU WON'T BE ABLE TO ADJUST THE TENSION ANYMORE.

Overall, I highly recommend a dian sheng cube.


----------



## xXdaveXsuperstarXx (Jul 25, 2009)

Your review was very different from mine. I just recently posted a review. This cube is not a true speed cube. It locks up to much for my taste. If you have a good speed cube. You shouldn't have to worry about how precise your movements are. That's what the springs are for.


----------



## DcF1337 (Jul 25, 2009)

It's really nice, too bad it locks up and isn't too good at corner cutting.


----------



## Edmund (Jul 25, 2009)

Diansheng is my main speedcube but with fluorescent cubesmith stickers.


----------



## DcF1337 (Jul 25, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Diansheng is my main speedcube but with fluorescent cubesmith stickers.



White cube bright set? Same here.


----------



## pentrixter (Jul 25, 2009)

Yes but there are at least 4 different types of Type E. Which one are you talking about?

Type E (222) with elongated core
Type E (222) with normal core
Type E (333) with elongated core
Type E (333) with normal core

I haven't even factored stickers as a trait of distinction yet.


----------



## xXdaveXsuperstarXx (Jul 25, 2009)

I put stickers on my Dienshang


----------



## UnderCuber (Jul 26, 2009)

Pentrixter, I mean by the dian sheng type E and probably the 222 or 333.


----------



## UnderCuber (Jul 26, 2009)

Dian shengs do lock up quite a bit, but that's not to worry because after you get used to it, it will be fine and lock ups normally means the cube won't pop as often.


----------



## spdcbr (Jul 26, 2009)

What's core stripping? I'm guessing that means it make the holes in the core larger? Explains why my green side loosens by itself and I can't tighten it. Dang it! I should have read this before!

EDIT: What's the difference between elongated core and a normal core? I want pictures.


----------



## UnderCuber (Jul 26, 2009)

yeah, if you adjust the tension too often the holes on the core will grow too big and you won't be able to adjust the tension anymore. Sorry for you man.


----------



## spdcbr (Jul 26, 2009)

The plastic core is too soft? I thought it was made out of ABS plastic which is pretty darn hard.


----------



## pentrixter (Jul 26, 2009)

UnderCuber said:


> Pentrixter, I mean by the dian sheng type E and probably the 222 or 333.


You have clarified nothing.


----------



## Guoguodi (Jul 29, 2009)

As someone mentioned, there are actually several different models of Diansheng cubes. Get the ones that have actual stickers, not painted on colors. The painted ones lock up more, feel clunky and are generally inferior.


----------



## pentrixter (Jul 29, 2009)

Perhaps you have been misinformed too, Guoguodi. Both 222 and 333 models come in sticker and printing form. The Diansheng has at least five variables:

1. Stickers vs. Printing
2. Normal cubies vs. Cut cubies
3. Normal core vs. Elongated core
4. model no. 222 vs. 333
5. Red core vs. White core

I used to think that the DS no.222 had the follow characteristics: stickers, normal core, normal cubies and the DS no. 333 had printing, elongated core, and cut cubies. But I myself own a no.333 with printing, normal core, and cut cubies. JB from HowtoCube has informed me that both DS cubes with normal and cut cubies have printing and sticker versions.


----------



## puzzlesmith (Dec 21, 2015)

What happened to these cubes? They used to be great for puzzle mods but it seems like they aren't made anymore...


----------



## hamfaceman (Dec 21, 2015)

puzzlesmith said:


> What happened to these cubes? They used to be great for puzzle mods but it seems like they aren't made anymore...



Pretty sure you can find them in 2 dollar shops and such.


----------

